

Smallest Federated Wiki - riffraff
http://wardcunningham.github.com/

======
TrevorBurnham
Title should probably mention that this is a project by Ward Cunningham, the
inventor of the wiki.

Source (in CoffeeScript) is at <https://github.com/WardCunningham/Smallest-
Federated-Wiki>

